# My clam



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 9, 2008)

Finally got a decent shot of one of my Tridacna crocea clams.....I've had it about 5 months now...and its doing very well. Take care, Eric


----------



## snow (Dec 10, 2008)

wow! so nice. well done ''eric''.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love them! I wish I had the proper light to keep one


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 10, 2008)

Makes me miss my crocea, but in a tank as small as mine I couldn't dose calcium and alkalinity fast enough to keep up.

One day when I have a bigger tank a nice maxima is definitely on the list!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice color! Beautiful!!

Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! That's a clam? Forgive my obvious ignorance!  It's an awesome color.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice, for about 2 nanoseconds I just missed my SW invert tank.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2008)

P-chan said:


> Wow! That's a clam? Forgive my obvious ignorance!  It's an awesome color.


My reaction as well.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

That colour is extraordinary!!! WOW!!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 11, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> My reaction as well.


 that makes 3 of us...very cool Eric :clap:I bet I could get very addicted to salt water aquariums


----------



## Elena (Dec 12, 2008)

Very attractive creature, so colourful!

I'd love a marine tank one day.


----------

